# This one makes me extra sad...



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

This guy is 10 and his people built a new house and didn't want dogs in it? What in the world? If my old Corgi wasn't in the middle of deciding whether or not she has cancer, I would be on my way to get him ... if she gets a clean bill of health, I still may go get him, how could you leave him after all that time?
from Love a Golden rescue in Mo.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's just sick! I hope someone takes this sad boy and gives him the home he deserves.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know why this guy hits me so hard, I volunteer at a shelter here in AR, I see this all the time, yet this guy makes me tear up just looking at him ... maybe it's a sign... sigh


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a horrible story. What a way for a handsome old guy to spend his golden years being put in a shelter.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor guy, he is so handsome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heartbreaker*

What a BEAUTIFUL BOY-he's a HEARTBREAKER.

Amy, I hope you can give him a home!

IS he with a Golden Retriever Rescue in MO?

His name is Isaac.
http://www.loveagolden.com/Boy Dogs.htm

Isaac is a large red senior Golden. He was turned into a shelter when his prior family built a new home and no longer wanted dogs in the house. The shelter told us that he was the sweetest dog but, not surprisingly, very depressed being in a shelter. He is happy now in his foster home but would really like a home of his very own again soon. He has been a great house guest in his foster home. He is a gentle boy who wants to be petted but also likes to go outside and check out what's going on in the yard. The shelter told us that he is around 10 years old. He looks and acts like he might be a bit younger than that. Isaac would like a home where he is loved and won't be cast aside again. 

"Click" on Isaac's picture to go to his own page


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

he is, we don't have a golden rescue here so I keep up with the ones close online as best I can ... I will know about my corgi on Fri, then I will begin the process if my corgi is not going to need chemo and other treatments ... and I'll have to convince the husband


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He sort of looks how my boy Biscuit will look when he gets older. 

Here is his bio:

Isaac is a large red senior Golden. He was turned into a shelter when his prior family built a new home and no longer wanted dogs in the house. The shelter told us that he was the sweetest dog but, not surprisingly, very depressed being in a shelter. He is happy now in his foster home but would really like a home of his very own again soon. He has been a great house guest in his foster home. He is a gentle boy who wants to be petted but also likes to go outside and check out what's going on in the yard. The shelter told us that he is around 10 years old. He looks and acts like he might be a bit younger than that. Isaac would like a home where he is loved and won't be cast aside again.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for posting the full bio, I'm new to this!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is beautiful and I can see why your heart just pulled for him. I cant believe people would dump a dog just because they built a new home. I hope one day their kids dump them at a nursing home and dont visit them when they get old.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow he is a looker. Hopefully someone will give him a great home.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats so sad. The poor dog! I don't get how people can just decide they don't want to keep their dog like that after all that time. Or any amount of time for that matter!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> He is beautiful and I can see why your heart just pulled for him. I cant believe people would dump a dog just because they built a new home. I hope one day their kids dump them at a nursing home and dont visit them when they get old.


Ditto that, it's sad , hope he finds a good forever home



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

this just makes me sick.... i hope he gets a new forever home that will take care of him thru his golden years


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Breaks my heart. I cannot even come close to imagining how you give up your dog like this. He is gorgeous.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

AmyinAr said:


> I don't know why this guy hits me so hard, I volunteer at a shelter here in AR, I see this all the time, yet this guy makes me tear up just looking at him ... maybe it's a sign... sigh


Maybe it is.....


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know how people can do this. Divorce, losing a house, health, I can try to understand. But not wanting a dog that you've had for ten years because you're building a new house and don't want a dog anymore?????  I just can't stomach that. At least it seems he's in foster care. I hope they don't have kids, they're messy sometimes.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

any updates on this guy??


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> He is beautiful and I can see why your heart just pulled for him. I cant believe people would dump a dog just because they built a new home. I hope one day their kids dump them at a nursing home and dont visit them when they get old.


BeauShel:

That was a pretty mean thing to say---and I AGREE with you 100%

When are people going to get it through their thick skulls that pets are part of the family--not just a commodity that can be discarded on a whim?

I hope Issac finds a great home--and a permanent one at that!

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Any updates on this sweet boy.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

This just makes me flipping madder than I don't know what. Here we are moving heaven and earth to save our boy so he can even SEE his 10th birthday, and these miserable excuses for human being throw to the curb an animal they've had in their lives for 10 bloody years because they don't want the mess of dog hair or whatever! They are totally DEFECTIVE! We don't need people like this in the world. God, get your priorities straight! We're talking about a thinking feeling life versus some hardwood floors!
I only hope this sweet boy finds a loving forever home with folks that deserve him, those morons sure don't.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> This just makes me flipping madder than I don't know what. Here we are moving heaven and earth to save our boy so he can even SEE his 10th birthday, and these miserable excuses for human being throw to the curb an animal they've had in their lives for 10 bloody years because they don't want the mess of dog hair or whatever! They are totally DEFECTIVE! We don't need people like this in the world. God, get your priorities straight! We're talking about a thinking feeling life versus some hardwood floors!
> I only hope this sweet boy finds a loving forever home with folks that deserve him, those morons sure don't.


Amen to that!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

No kidding. Worst excuse EVER! And for a dog who has only known them and is in the twilight of his life to be abandoned is unforgiveable.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Makes you wonder what his life was like with them anyway. Cos you sure wouldn't get rid of a dog if you loved him for wooden floors!! Hope he finds a better home than the one he had!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> He is beautiful and I can see why your heart just pulled for him. I cant believe people would dump a dog just because they built a new home. *I hope one day their kids dump them at a nursing home and dont visit them when they get old*.


 
Me too

That would almost be too kind for people like that


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am not usually a nasty person, but with this i am. i would not givee a tinker's **** if the tornado totally blew down their so precious new home. Like others here, i do everything in my power to keep my dogs as healthy as possible, to live as long as possible, to be as happy as possible, and then scum like this just toss a precious living thing aisde like a sack of barnyard stuff. makes m e see red.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I hope these people get what they deserve- Issac is a gorgeous senior, lets pray he finds a happy home and his ex family' go to ..Hell........, I m not usually mean either, but its really saddens me how they could just discard him after 10 years , unthinkable!!!!!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

adoption pending ... looks like he's getting a home! =)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AmyinAr said:


> adoption pending ... looks like he's getting a home! =)


By you??? Whoever is adopting this beautiful boy - BLESS YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

no not me ::sigh:: I was ready to go but my Corgi developed a cancerous tumor and we have been dealing with that ... when I got back on to check on him today there was "adoption pending" which is great!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is great news for Isaac. And his senior years will be filled with more love than he's probably known up til now. Thank Gold for Golden Rescue.


----------

